# ECF Game 3: Heat @ Celtics (6/1 8:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, June 1, 2012 | 8:30 pm | TV: ESPN*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Big game. I know we've seen this scenario countless times so it goes without saying we either put a stranglehold on this series or give Boston the confidence that they're still right there with us. I'd love to see us do to them what they did to us in '10 and go up 3-0. I think its important with a team this confident and the need to keep up with SA if we can get there.

Their crowd is going to be as hyped as ever, as these two games in Boston could be their last chance to root on the Big 4.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Well we do have the advantage.

1. Wade and Lebron play better on the road.

2. Rondo played the best he absolutely could last game, The chances of him doing it again is extremely slim. Especially after playing all 53 minutes.

3. Boston will be more gased than us overall.



If Haslem Mario and Shane all play decent again...(maybe Miller hits a shot or two) We should beat them. And if Wade and Lebron go off like they did in the Pacers arena then Celtics have no chance.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

3-0 would be huge. Lets go Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That arena has got to be the loudest in the NBA. You know they're gonna be a big boost for the Celtics.

Gonna need that same energy and intensity that we played with in that 3rd quarter run. Cant come out flat again, especially on the road.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Going into Bean Town will be tough. I've been the TD Garden plenty of times, and that place is a zoo. If we walk out with a win, not only do we take the huge 3-0 lead, but we take their spirit as well.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Well, we just have to win one in Boston and I'll be satisfied, doesn't matter if it's game 3 or 4. That said, they are reeling now it would be a good time to put a stranglehold on the series like Jace said.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I called this series in 6 but I am hoping e close in 5 by having a win either tomorrow or on Sunday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Role players (or everyone not named Lebron and Wade) have been great during this 5 game playoff winning streak. Back on the road so hopefully they can continue this play.

Some highlights of those role players from the game 2 win






UD had a couple of sick kick out passes that are shown in this vid. Just noticed them while watching this (0:54 and 3:21 in the clip)


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

^^Nice video that was cool to relive those moments. So refreshing to see our role players actually participating. Big ups to RIO especially for stepping up in a game we really needed him.


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a feeling the Heat will squeeze this one out...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Too many "ifs" going into this game concerning our team. Then again its been like that all season. Ill be pleasntly surprised if Miami wins tonight. Im expecting a pumped up Boston playing at home against the Bipolar Heat.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Never know what will happen with this team. I just have a feeling that tonight the pressure will be too much and we'll let this one slip. Hope I'm wrong. 

We're going to need roleplayers to hit the momentum-swinging shots.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I wanted to skip this game but my plans fell through. Aside from teams down 2-0 going home to game three having a 60% win percentage, after all the bitching and crying Boston coaches, management, fans, and media did I expect us to get shafted tonight. The crowd wants blood and the refs will capitulate to them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Any doubts we get off to a horrific start?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Lebron to Turiaf


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron2Turiaf

Sick pass.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario coast2coast with the dunk?!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey, we missed our first freethrow. What's new.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

0-2 from the line. Here we go again...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bron and1. :yep:


Misses the FT lol.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

WE MADE ONE


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333

Great start for Mario


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mario has been goddamn enormous


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I like the Heat running on every make. Gotta keep that up all game long and make them play at that tempo.

Good start withstanding that strong offensive start by the Celtics.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

They gave that foul on the LeBron and1 layup to Ray Allen? Was it not on Garnett? Am I mistaken? Garnett would have two right now if so, instead he only has one.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Any doubts we get off to a horrific start?


Yes.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

So we've missed 4 freethrows halfway through the first... right on pace as last game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Manbearpig and1

What a start by Lebron. Great pass by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another missed free throw. Lucky Joel got that rebound.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Leave it to Joel to be the 1st to convert 2 straight free throws.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Joel > LeBron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 33333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Pietrus basically just pulled LeBron's shorts down. No foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ again!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL @ Turiaf bumping Norris Cole after the LeBron jumper.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Keyon. He can thank Spo for fixing his broken J.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Yeah Spo take a time out when Lebron is on fire... ****in douche.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

ßen said:


> Pietrus basically just pulled LeBron's shorts down. No foul.


And unlike a missed call on the Heat you won't hear about this anymore let alone for 48 hours.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Adam said:


> And unlike a missed call on the Heat you won't hear about this anymore let alone for 48 hours.



++++++


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Celtics are shooting 59% in the quarter. Heat at 73%


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Spo took a timeout which was essentially a time out for Boston cause now we suck.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was a clean block by Joel and we don't even get to see a replay on the 2nd foul called on him. This is unbiased media?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

30-28 after 1

Awful end to the quarter. Couldnt get 1 good look.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem, Miller, and Chalmers just throwing up garbage.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the hell are we doing on offense?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade just threw a basketball over the entire board. Wtf?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That block was clean as mr cleans head.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Since that timeout, this has been about as ugly an offense as we've seen all season.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

shaky defense, but even worse offense. these arseholes will never learn. iso basketball is NOT sustainable.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Adam, would you mind leaving?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ßen said:


> Adam, would you mind leaving?


:lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMFG..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

ßen said:


> Adam, would you mind leaving?


Yeah, I'm going. I don't want to post or even watch this team.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What the **** is going on?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, did not think that was goal tending


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Such a long drought yet only down 7. 

Need a repeat of game 2. Cutting this lead down even more before the half would be a bit demoralizing for the Celtics.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh well, we do our work in the second half, just keep the score within reason.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are getting screwed


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This defense is just swallowing us. Not running plays or doing anything right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Had a chance to cut this lead even more, but we stay ice cold on offense and now Boston goes up 12.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel has to help out Battier there.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That makes me ****in sick. Don't help up Rondo Lebron. That's not the HEAT way.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful shot by Wade and Allen hits a 3 on the other end :nonono:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Off to bed. I'm tired, this is awful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

55-42 at the half

It was 7 and we had the chance to close the quarter out strong, but we remained ice cold on offense.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The second half is our half guys. Pep the **** up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its only a matter of time until these slow Wade 1st halves come back to bite us. Need a more consistent game from him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 more missed free throws...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This would be pretty close with good freethrows.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pathetic offense.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Same story as last night.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hmm yeah this is pointless to watch. They haven't shown anything all game except for a streak of Lebron jumpers.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ok I'm losing hope...

They actually came out strong on offense then flopped after Spos first time out at like the 2 minute mark.

And Wade needs to f'king do something in the first half besides cherry picking.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant stop and all we have on offense is Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

9 missed free throws.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow our free throw percentage has just tanked


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Trading baskets for like 5 minutes now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

85-63 after 3

Just an awful 3rd quarter. Our Role players failed to show up and way too little from Wade. 

This is just what Boston needed. A Blowout to allow their old players to rest.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a weird lineup. 

Mario
Wade
Miller
Battier
Lebron

Cant blame Spo for trying this.

More adjustments were needed earlier though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333

Wow, 12pt game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Down 11. 10 missed free throws.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another weird timeout by Spo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, nice and1 by Mario


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

One man stands strong. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Down 22 heading to the 4th and everyone bails. I dont blame them :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm here just not on my computer!

We aren't gonna steal this one. Too big a hole. Damn shame.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We made this game close enough that the 10 missed free throws will end up being a huge difference. So they basically just made this eventual loss, even that much more frustrating.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 101-91

Started off strong, then it all turned with around 3 minutes left in the 1st quarter. 

Lebron was the only consistent offense for us. Wade's slow 1st halfs that he's been having finally caught up to us. Need him aggressive from the start.

Role players were non-existent until the 4th.

Most importantly, lose by 10, while missing 10 free throws. So frustrating.

Only positive from that 4th quarter run...


> Brian Windhorst ‏@WindhorstESPN
> Don't think what Heat did lineup-wise is sustainable but if nothing else it forced minutes on KG, Pierce & Allen in game that was a blowout


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Not a terrible result. Too bad we really couldn't do anything other than hoist up wild shots when driving but that was a decent comeback. Our defense really failed us tonight though, it seemed like the Celtics scored or got fouled on almost every possession.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Guys, there was a play in the first half where Pietrus intentionally fouled LeBron, the refs missed the call, and after the ensuing possession Boston scored. 4 point swing. This single play was the reason we lost. I expect 48 hours of coverage on this one play by the media. How could the refs miss that foul? Rabble rabble rabble!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That 4th really skewed the game numbers. Offensive numbers ended up being almost the same for both teams. 

38-77 from the field for Miami (5-17 from 3)
38-76 from the field for Boston (5-17 from 3)

The difference- Boston was 20-26 from the line. Heat were 10-20 from the line.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Garbage. This is the first game we've lost in the postseason while I was at work. Nice comeback, but everything I saw before it was shit. You can tell the media coverage of G2 affected the whistle tonight, from what I saw. I lot of cheap fouls for Boston.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Adam said:


> Guys, there was a play in the first half where Pietrus intentionally fouled LeBron, the refs missed the call, and after the ensuing possession Boston scored. 4 point swing. This single play was the reason we lost. I expect 48 hours of coverage on this one play by the media. How could the refs miss that foul? Rabble rabble rabble!


Or the Dwayne wade "goaltend". Was such crap. 

We killed ourselves out there though. Defense was weak and offense was Iso heavy. Needed more from wade tonight. 

Paging Chris bosh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Looking at the highlights, our defense looked atrocious. Even if we're playing decent D, Wade needs to contribute more than 18pts/4asts with Bosh out...ESPECIALLY on the road.


----------

